# DF: Cain Velasquez: Fedor Is My Ideal Fight



## Clark Kent (Dec 16, 2010)

*Cain Velasquez: Fedor Is My Ideal Fight
By snakerattle79 - 12-16-2010 08:48 AM
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

Cain Velasquez: Fedor Is My Ideal Fight | Steve Rattlesnake MMA

Ive always watched him as a fighter. Ive always looked up to him. His overall size compared to the other guys, it seems hes always mismatched, but he always has a lot of power, he has good technique on the ground, so I would definitely love to fight him. Im in this sport to fight the best. I want to fight the best guys in the UFC and the best guys everywhere else.


Read More...


----------



## bowyia (Jan 12, 2011)

That's very ambitious on the part of Cain Velasquez, as good as Cain is I think I will give the edge to Fedor if they ended up fighting.


----------

